# Scale Trains Rivet Counter



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Added two of these to the roster. Microscopic (to me) details are amazing. I think I will have to add an engine house and roundtable to my layout so I can park these inside and never touch them. Prototypical grab rails are smaller than thread. I'm picking up my replacement Broadway Limited today, so it will be interesting to compare these side by side.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The Scale Trains Rivet Counter line stuff that I have seen in HO is gorgeous. I don't think anyone compares to it. If they made it in New Haven livery, I would pick one up.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

I just got mine about a week ago(N gage) and it's a beauty. I would imagine these would look even more fantastic in HO, as the detail in these would be easier to see.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

*BLI vs Rivet Counter is about a toss-up*

I got my replacement Broadway Limited GE ES44AC today.

I wish both manufacturers would not print their manuals in N scale font. I'll have to scan the Rivet Counter manual and blow it up to a readable size. BLI's isn't much better.

I suppose the Rivet Counter GEVO has a little more detail, but the differences are only visible with a magnifying glass or macro photo.

The Rivet Counter comes, out of the box, setup for prototypical operation. I thought it was DOA, but it finally came to life. It apparently does not have a cab light, as does the BLI. I might not have found a function to turn it on.

The default volume is low. Haven't figured out yet how to adjust it. The BLI comes out of the box with volume set to a level that I can hear across the 8' layout.

I like them both. Just need my SP locomotives and my roster will be about complete. I am considering a single AMTRAK since passenger service shares my line.

Here is a pic of the BLI leading the two GEVOs in my first MU op.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

That looks like a sweet loco also Jack. Very nice. I might just take a look at those myself.


----------

